
Facebook applies dubious “false info” fact-check label to Patriot Act video - AndrewBissell
https://medium.com/@fightfortheftr/facebook-told-my-followers-i-was-spreading-misinformation-about-government-surveillance-i-wasnt-63622dd7ae56
======
henriquez
The Patriot Act was set to expire. By voting to reauthorize the Patriot Act
without amendments, the Senate was certainly voting to allow the FBI to spy on
emails without a warrant, as this is what the Patriot Act would allow if they
had reauthorized it.

Facebook tried to play semantics games in claiming this was false info and
they were straight up wrong. By censoring the post of a major civil rights
advocacy group Facebook may well have contributed to the bill flying under
peoples’ radars and passing in the Senate.

Luckily the civil rights groups were able to eke out a win in the House, but
this was dangerously close to passing.

------
theossuary
It's pretty hypocritical to see this right after Zuckerberg said Twitter was
in the wrong for doing the exact same thing.

[https://www.newsweek.com/zuckerberg-says-twitter-wrong-
fact-...](https://www.newsweek.com/zuckerberg-says-twitter-wrong-fact-check-
trump-1506958)

------
101404
Well, that's what happens when corporations are entrusted with the task of
deciding what's right and wrong.

~~~
mullingitover
Ideally, an educated citizenry would have the critical thinking skills and the
ability to research, but absent that the social media corps are doing their
best to help (albeit ham-handedly).

The alternative is what, the government? The very first amendment to the
constitution explicitly forbids the government from interfering with the
press.

~~~
anewdirection
The alternative is to not police speech, and let adults navigate as they see
fit.

~~~
hatenberg
Yea that's gonna go well

